Ask HN: What are the boring enterprise problems that could use NLP? - mrg3_2013
======
tboyd47
If someone could invent a tool that turns any automated touch-tone or voice
menu into a GUI, and sell that tool to every major company, it would improve
the quality of life of nearly everyone.

~~~
mrg3_2013
I am a bit slow today. Can you explain the usage please ? Because I didn't
understand how a GUI would be used.

~~~
tboyd47
It's just an idea I had. Maybe it would benefit consumers more than
enterprise. Basically when I call company X for whatever reason, instead of
having to give some robotic voice my full attention so it can slog through
every possible option in a touch tone menu, I would just make a few selections
on the phone's touch screen, get connected to a human, and get on with my
life.

~~~
AznHisoka
Isn't that TTY (Telecommunication Device for the Deaf)? Funny, the first time
a company gave me that option, I chose it, not knowing it was for the deaf
only. Wish it was the default for every single person in the world.

------
arikr
Perhaps smarter email inboxes? i.e. tell me the urgency of an email based on
the words/content of an email, things like this

